# Hackberry Call



## Kyle Hayes (Dec 24, 2013)

Made this one up last week for a Christmas gift.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Big Brad Va (Dec 24, 2013)

Looks great.


----------



## Kyle Hayes (Dec 25, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 26, 2013)

Good looking call. Lanyard groove?


----------



## ghost1066 (Dec 26, 2013)

Very pretty for a piece of hackberry good job. Brent beat me to it, lanyard groove?


----------

